# My experience with a bad boarder



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I feel sorry for all those that have had problems with boarding owners.
One, I never let anyone ride my horses unless I am present. 

I had boarded 4 horses for this person, for 85.00 a month and it (the person) was to clean All the horse pens 2 times a week and supply the hay for Its horses. I had simple rules. Ride with a helmut, ride with a bridle,dont have loose horses in the arena while riding, dont mess with any other horse than your own, dont run over my dogs. Simple , Not over bearing rules. It followed two rules,dont run over my dogs and dont mess with other horses. It broke the other rules Every single time it was here.
It whined about the pen cleaning and that I expected to much . It whined that i fed to much hay. It whined thats Its horses were thin. It ran the crap out of its horses and did not supplement. It left and did not even clean the pens Its horses had dirtied for a week. It was always sick had to use the toilet, in my house, left it dirty.Every time. It left after a month, but signed one horse over to me as it could barley walk on one front leg. 
It was given permission to come visit the horse, mainly for Its daughter.
It never showed up after emailing and calling to come out, I would schedule time, and no call no email. No show. It threw a hissy because I changed the horses name. It came out, I let the daughter ride, I was cleaning pens, looked up , and IT had taken the bridle off the horse. It got upset when I said that is it, get off the horse. Disrepectful of my rules, my property and now my horse. It said when it left, it could no longer afford the horses, BUT it kept two horses and boarded at large stable in town for 165.00 per month per horse. Then a few days ago It calls and wants to keep a horse here, that is Skinny, lame, and will graciously pay for one horses farrier per month, Help with the horses hay bill (help) ,and clean all the pens twice a month , and she wants the horse to be turned out on pasture , and I can let my grandkids ride the horse because he is of sound mind .. I refuse, say no.( I dont have grandkids) . This person was here only 30 days, and was a total Drama Queen, poor her . She bad mouthed ever place she had kept horses, even blamed them for cutting tail hair off, when you can see its been chewed. So she is probably going around bad mouthing me now. So Bad Boarders can ruin things for everyone. I will never Help anyone out with cheap board in trade for labor again.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! Sounds like a terrible situation that should never be repeated if you can help it - I would eliminate "chores for boarding" for a while, and simply charge a little more, hire 1 good person (I'm sure there are many good high school students who need jobs/love horses), and hopefully kiss your "bad boarder" troubles goodbye for now  Best of luck to you!!!


----------

